
The Changing Nature of War (2007) [pdf] - ChuckMcM
http://www.europaeum.org/files/publications/pamphlets/HewStrachan.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
I could not find this having been discussed before but it has become more
relevant to me with the increased tension in the US. I was particularly struck
by the elements of passion, chance, and reason where the chance of two
shootings in a very short time frame, inflamed the passions of the BLM
movement, and for at least one individual reasoned to the point of view that
they needed to "go to war" in order to right the wrong.

